# Mühle S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph - Pictorial



## Travelller

Note: This is a post I made elsewhere but in honor of Mühle's new forum on WUS, I'm posting this updated version ​
I'd just like to introduce you to one of my favorite German watches, Mühle's S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph |>

Mühle is another fine house from the Glasshütte region (DE), founded in 1869, so certainly not a newcomer to the watchmaking industry. Like many of the high-quality *and* more affordable watchmaking houses, Mühle takes proven movements from well-established industry leaders like ETA and builds upon them with in-house modifications and own "dressing" of the movement's plate, rotor, etc.

Mühle started with ETA's Valjoux 7750 and added their own regulation construction [ref. balance-wheel], three-quarter "plate" and own rotor design. These "modifications" are significant enough that Mühle has their own designation for the movement, the MU 9408.

The S.A.R. Flieger Chrongraph has been in Mühle's product line since it's introduction at Basel 2010 and remains one of their top models. Not a pilot, nor a diver, it's almost a combination of both, designed for _maritime search and rescue_.

The distinguishing points of this particular Chronograph include:


Crown and pushers are placed on the left-side of the watch, to avoid the wrist area; the start-stop pusher is located at 20:00 and is designed for use with gloves. 
The face is very legible; Mühle has used bright-white (Super-Luminova) and orange to distinguish the chronograph functions from the regular time indicators. 
Mühle has highlighted the first 10s in orange; this timing section is used to calculate flight speeds using the so-called "1 in 60" rule. 

The basics:


44.0 x 16.2 mm satin SS case with sapphire case-back, unidirectional bezel 
MU 9408 automatic movement with 48 h power reserve, fast date correction 
Sapphire crystal, 2.5 mm / domed and anti-reflection coated 
Water-resistant to 100M (10ATM), screw-in crown, 
Black face with white Super-LumiNova hands and indices, orange chronograph functions 
SS strap (satin) w/ safety clasp 

The Pictorial:

_The proverbial un-boxing..._




































_Super Luminova in action..._








































































_I really like the links on this particular band; the angles of each link plays with the light, giving it a unique look..._


















_Lume comparison; love Mühle's choice to go with blue (but note the bezel marker and chrong. seconds hand are in green)_


_Last but not least, a few wrist shots are in order..._


















:-!


----------



## AZJack

What a great review and visual journey through this timepiece. Nice photography. Great looking timepiece. Jack.


----------



## alexandrov

Great photos!
Thank you! |>


----------



## logan2z

Awesome post! I love the SAR Flieger Chronograph and have had the pleasure of having one on wrist at a local AD. I'd love to own one someday.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Wow, nice review and photos! Gorgeous watch.


----------



## CGSshorty

I love this watch. Thanks for the great review and pictures.


----------



## gaopa

Thanks for sharing! That is a bold and beautiful watch! Your photos are outstanding! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ceebee

WOW, Awesome looking Muhle. Awesome images. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dhtjr

Fantastic photos of a stunning watch. Wish I had wrists that could handle it. The only complaint I have, and it's very minor, is the 12 o'clock triangle that partially obscures the 12-hour totalizer; I think the 2 luminous dots suffice to distinguish 12 o'clock in the dark. Though I normally prefer straps, on this watch your photos of the bracelet are so good that I would go bracelet all the way. Thanks for a great review and enjoy the watch.


----------



## Travelller

Thanks, everyone!

I had it on this weekend and it never gets boring...

...even with some stiff competition from my other tool watches... ;-)


----------



## logan2z

Travelller said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I had it on this weekend and it never gets boring...
> 
> ...even with some stiff competition from my other tool watches... ;-)


Great shot. It absolutely dwarfs the Rolex!


----------



## dinexus

Good lord, these are phenomenal photographs. Maybe not a timepiece I'd personally seek to own, but bravo all the same.


----------



## Vig2000

Awesome review and pics, Travelller. Almost makes me want to withdraw my SAR from sale! I really love how they completely gut the movement, and replace many of the parts with their own in-house made parts.

By the way, here is a comprehensive video review: Muhle Glashutte SAR Flieger Chronograph - Watch Review by Page and Cooper - YouTube


----------



## john111

excellent review and exceptional watch looks like my Tag but the pictures make it look even more graceful making me think twice about my Tag


----------



## El Gato

Thank you for taking the time for this review. Well done! Beautiful watch.


----------



## watchmego3000

Beautiful - love that bracelet. I can see this one might take a few days to become accustomed to, it's a little tricky to read at first.


----------



## john111

congrats nice lookin time piece enjoy. Love the collection.


----------



## Rail

Travelller said:


> ...even with some stiff competition from my other tool watches... ;-)


It looks like your wife snuck hers into the shot as well.


----------



## Travelller

^lol!!! Yeah well, good thing for my SD that I didn' add my 47mm to the group shot...


----------



## Travelller

Still rockin' this bad boy b-)


----------



## Horatio

I like that bracelet, as well. Have you ever had he chance to compare that steel bracelet with a Seebataillon head? Another member has this combo but can't really get a good feel from his photo. It sure looks like a comparable finish.


----------



## Travelller

What you might have noticed, either from my comparison photo above or elsewhere, is that Mühle _color-coded _the bezel-pip and the chronograph's seconds-hand using green-glow Super-Luminova. This in contrast to the other markers which have a blue glow. Recently I acquired Omega's recent Seamaster 300 tribute and was surprised to see Omega had also _color-matched for function_. In the case of the SM300, it's the bezel-pip and minute-hand. This is quite logical for a diver's watch, considering divers time their dives in minutes.
This makes me all the more impressed with Mühle's attention to the _functional detail_ of the S.A.R. Chronograph |>





















Horatio said:


> ...Have you ever had he chance to compare that steel bracelet with a Seebataillon head?


Sorry for the late reply but no, I haven't.


----------



## logan2z

Travelller said:


> What you might have noticed, either from my comparison photo above or elsewhere, is that Mühle _color-coded _the bezel-pip and the chronograph's seconds-hand using green-glow Super-Luminova. This in contrast to the other markers which have a blue glow. Recently I acquired Omega's recent Seamaster 300 tribute and was surprised to see Omega had also _color-matched for function_. In the case of the SM300, it's the bezel-pip and minute-hand. This is quite logical for a diver's watch, considering divers time their dives in minutes.
> This makes me all the more impressed with Mühle's attention to the _functional detail_ of the S.A.R. Chronograph |>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply but no, I haven't.


That's a nice touch, thanks for the photos. That SAR FC is a very cool watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

updyke said:


> WOW! That's a beautiful timepiece!


WOW, another one liner. You're not a prose guy, are you ?!


----------

